# Barcarole Prominenz в сравнении с другими аккордеонами



## Dmytro (7 Мар 2017)

Играю на баркароле 60-70 годов выпуска. Кто что может сказать о нем? Произведения не записываю на видео/аудио, поэтому услышать себя со стороны не могу. К тому же в квартире плохая акустика, и звук иногда получается совсем глухой. Но в целом звучание инструмента мне нравиться, хотя я и не пробовал играть ни на чем другом.


----------



## vev (8 Мар 2017)

*Dmytro*,

не нужно ничего говорить... Нравится, устраивает Вас - играйте и получайте удовольствие. Для чего и по каким критериям сравнивать? Только не пробуйте ничего более "навороченного" - желание садиться за Баркаролу тут же исчезнет 

По поводу "не слышу себя со стороны" могу дать совет. Я ставлю перед собой хороший диктофон (Zoom H1) и слушаю себя через хорошие же наушники. Все косяки сразу становятся очень хорошо слышны. Можно записать и сравнивать через полгодика...


----------

